# This just in!! Newbie loose on the forum!!



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

*nervous gentleman gets up to the podium*

*cough* *cough*

Hello everyone. My name is Jaybo, and I'm a Halloween addict. 

My real name is Jayson and I live in a small community outside of Dallas,TX. My wife and I have been slowly developing our little habit for a number of years now. Last year it really kicked into high gear. No more of those weak over the counter props for us anymore. We want the hard stuff now! :xbones:

My wife also joined the forum a few days ago and goes by the name of Dixie. You will most definitely be seeing her around.

I understand a lot of folks like to see pictures from the newbies, so here are a few of the props we did last year.




























I'm excited to be here and look forward to learning lots of new skills!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome, ive seen that first one before. I love it


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great props! and Welcome!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to a great forum Jaybo, we understand your addiction. Me myself, I'm a Fiend for it, can't get enough!!!!!!! Luckily, your among other addicts...and I say that in the best way possible. =p


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome! love the scarecrow


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha haaaaaaa! (evil laugh) We meet again!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Ha Ha Ha haaaaaaa! (evil laugh) We meet again!


Are you stalking me?!?!?! :biggrinvil:

Thanks for the warm welcome guys! Time for me to get in the garage and start creating more evil minions! :lolkin:


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to the ranks of the dead.....:zombie:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard...nice pumpkins!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Are those boarded up windows I see in the background? Welcome!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome Jaybo and Dixie.

Always good to have new blood.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Jaybo! I hope you and Dixie have as much fun here as Spooky1 and I do.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A husband and wife team??? Do you know how rare that is?
Welcome to the forum Jaybo.....hubby of Dixie (SWMBO). hehehe


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Haha, Roxy... it is a lot of fun, being married and on forums together... although it does lend itself to the opportunity for some strange comments, that would otherwise not be present in our marriage...

Like, at the breakfast table.... "would you please pass the jam... and what was UP with that comment in the chat room last night? I am NOT afraid of heights!" and the reply, "oh, well, uh... sorry?"

or... I can just see it one day... "Damn honey, you have like 57 female friends and 2 male friends, what is up with THAT?" and he would be like... "well, I'm trying to learn to sew my own costumes".... yeahhhhh, right.

Haha. I can see the possibility that someone here will eventually be in trouble, HAHA. 

(I kid, I kid)

*Edit to add: Haha Hauntiholik! SWMBO indeed!! I love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Jaybo and Dixie. Nice to see another couple here. Nice pumpkins, looks like you've been to Stolloweens site.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Jaybo! I hope you and Dixie have as much fun here as Spooky1 and I do.


Thank you! I see you are from Maryland. I lived in Lexington Park for four years. Loved the countryside! Wow! And I see you are quoting Isaac Asimov in your signature! You two must be great people!



Hauntiholik said:


> A husband and wife team??? Do you know how rare that is?
> Welcome to the forum Jaybo.....hubby of Dixie (SWMBO). hehehe


Oh no. Not again. Not this time! They tried this in that "other" forum. 

ISH: RUMCYMHMD? I am the HMFIC not "hubby of Dixie"!! SWMBO?!? More like CNSU who tries to force HMFIC and 2 SNERT's to SOFE's ATW! But we all know she's UCWAP!

Oh, and Dixie? YP? LYWAMH, so please BK! 

Translation below for those not up to par with netspeak:

Insert Sarcasm Here: Are you on Medication Cause You Must Have Missed a Dose? I am the Head MoFo In Charge not "hubby of Dixie"!! She Who Must Be Obeyed?!? More like Crazy Nagging Spousal Unit who tries to force Head MoFo In Charge and 2 Snotty Nosed Egostistical Rotten Teenager's to Significant - Other Forced Event's Against Their Will! But we all know she's Up a Creek Without A Paddle!

Oh, and Dixie? You're Pretty? Love You With All of My Heart, so please Be Kind!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Welcome Jaybo and Dixie. Nice to see another couple here. Nice pumpkins, looks like you've been to Stolloweens site.


Yep! Scott's the greatest! His site is the one that really got us going with our Halloween props.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

... man, thank heavens for the translation, because that one even confused ME...

... and I am married to him.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jaybo, I lived in Lexington Park for a little while too (1985), as I was finishing up at St. Mary's College. Were you at Pax?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Jaybo, I lived in Lexington Park for a little while too (1985), as I was finishing up at St. Mary's College. Were you at Pax?


Yes. I was stationed there from 1996 until 2000. Loved the area. I even contemplated staying there, but got homesick and came back to Texas. Funny thing, my boss here in Texas is from Waldorf, MD. Small world!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Jaybo said:


> Oh no. Not again. Not this time! They tried this in that "other" forum.
> 
> ISH: RUMCYMHMD? I am the HMFIC not "hubby of Dixie"!! SWMBO?!? More like CNSU who tries to force HMFIC and 2 SNERT's to SOFE's ATW! But we all know she's UCWAP!


LMAOROTF!!!! Thanks Jaybo. I needed a good laugh


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jaybo


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Jaybo and welcome to the forum. Nice props. I know you made the scarecrow, but did you make the pumpkins too? Looks like there is alot I could learn from you two. Hubby and I lived in Plano back in the 80's. It's changed alot since then. Looking forward to getting to know you two better on the forum.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!! awsome props.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Scareme (sorry to jack his thread) to answer your question - we both made pumpkins last year - mine is the second picture... and I did the graves in the background, and the boards for the windows... he did everything else in those particular pictures 

We have found that we have to work on completely separate projects, or we will kill each other, hahaha! 

And as for Plano, you wouldnt even recognize it... I worked there from the late 80s to the mid 90s, and even I don't recognize it when I get up there.... DFW is moving farther north every day!

Thanks for the welcome everyone - we are really loving it here


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome Jaybo and Dixie....really like your props!! and Texans too!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Jaybo..
hope you guys have a great time here


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Jaybo! you make awesome HardStuff!


----------

